# iacv-aac valve location?



## lb63db (May 6, 2007)

I have a '95 SE VG30 King Cab that stalls on deceleration.
I have gone crazy trying to find the solution to this problem. Apparently, it has been narrowed down to the IACV-AAC valve, which according to the service manual, sounds like the problem. My only question is, where is it located? The service manual is vague. I would think that it would have relatively easy access to adjust the idle screw on it, but I haven't been able to find it. I did find the IACV air regulator, but this is not what I am looking for. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

IIRC, it's on the firewall side of the intake behind the TB. Got a FSM for your truck? Go to PhatG20 for a free downloadable copy.


----------



## lb63db (May 6, 2007)

Does the intake need to be removed in order to replace it?


----------

